# Kurzschlussfeste Leitung ähnlich NSGAFÖU mit UL Zulassung?



## miller (25 November 2016)

Guten Morgen zusammen;
wir verwenden für Spannungsabgriffe vor dem Hauptschalter in unseren Anlagen NSGAFÖU Leitungen.
Ausserdem um von einem Punkt mit grösserem Querschnitt als Zuleitung mit einem kleineren Querschnitt
weiterzugehen.
Nun sind die Leitungen von Lapp oder Helu nicht für den Nordamerikanischen Markt zugelassen.

Habt Ihr einen TIP?

Vielen Dank für Eure Info....


----------



## Nais (29 November 2016)

...das würde mich auch brennend interessieren, wie man dieses Problem sauber UL- bzw. CSA- gerecht lösen kann.

Hat keiner eine Idee ?


----------



## KOPnuss (30 November 2016)

Hallo, 
 eventuell diese Kabel 

Lapp Ölflex Tarfo XLv  1.8/3Kv  
burial  according to UL 1277

weder die ÖLFLEX Classic 110, noch die 110 CY besitzen eine UL-Zulassung. Bei Anlagen für den amerikanischen Raum sind je 
nach Art der Kabelverlegung verschiedene Kabelanforderungen zu berücksichtigen. (siehe Unterschied zwischen *listed* und *recognized*)
Aufgrund dieser Gegebenheiten haben wir für unsere Kunden eine Übersicht erstellt, die Ihnen in diesem Zusammenhang weiterhelfen könnte. 



Auf den Dokumentseiten vier bzw. fünf, finden Sie eine umfangreiche Auswahltabelle bezüglich unserer *listed* und *recognized* Produkte.
Die darin enthaltenen Kabeltypen können Sie somit einfach überfliegen und auf die Eignung für Ihren Einsatzzweck hin überprüfen.


----------



## PN/DP (30 November 2016)

KOPnuss schrieb:


> Auf den Dokumentseiten vier bzw. fünf, finden Sie


Hallo, welches Dokument meinst Du?

Harald


----------



## KOPnuss (30 November 2016)

Das bezieht sich auf eine E MAil von LAPP Kabel 
suche das später mal raus und Stelle es hier rein .


----------



## snake_1842 (13 März 2017)

Hallo,

ich würde das Thema gerne noch mal aufgreifen. Kennt Jemand ein für den US Markt zugelassenes Produkt?


----------



## nullkommanix (13 März 2017)

Hallo ,nicht ganz das Thema aber vielleicht ein Anfang


----------



## nullkommanix (13 März 2017)

Oder dieses Kabel Direct burial according to UL 1277  

Wie schon von Kopnuss vorgeschlagen


----------



## snake_1842 (14 März 2017)

Danke für deine Hilfe, aber das ÖLFLEX Trafo sieht auch nicht so aus als hätte es eine UL Zulassung. Ich bin gestern bei der Firma Prysmian fündig geworden und zwar hat bei denen das sienopyr(90) Ul Version zumindest einen AWM Style. Laut deren Vertreter ist das Kabel für Kurzschlussfeste und Erdschlussfeste Verlegung geeignet.

Anhang anzeigen 03DS905_10_S(90)(N)HXSGAFHXOE 3kV UL 1000V (2).pdf


----------



## wackelkontakt (4 April 2017)

Sin die Lapp Multi Norm Kabel keine Alternative für deinen Einsatz? 

https://www.lappkabel.de/produkte/o...rt-und-zertifiziert/multi-standard-sc-21.html


----------

